# Eclipse und deutsches language Pack



## AYT (1. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die neuste Version Eclipse unter Win XP.
Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit das deutsche Language Pack zum laufen zu bringen bzw das mir E in Deutsch erscheint. Trotz aller Hinweise bekomme ich es nicht hin wie z.B. 
http://www.cs-dev.de/java/eclipse-3.2-optimal-installieren.html
oder andere Tipps im www.
Habt ihr eventuell eine Info für mich?

Danke.

Gruss


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2009)

Einfach mal suchen.
Eclipse - Sprache einstellen


----------

